# What is everyone doing this summer?



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

Its almost summer and that means vacation!
I personally have plans to go on hikes in several state parks in the pa/md area. I havent done this in a few years and am anxious to do so. I want to see all of the nice streams and plantlife in our forrests.....and visit a waterfall or two if my girlfriend and i can find them. Of course this is all weekend stuff.
At the end of June i am going on a cruise to the bahamas. I cant wait! Leaving out of the Port of Baltimore to save on airfare. The girlfriend says they have excursions down there to swim with rays and seaturtles


----------

